# What are the biggest misconception people have of men?



## hbk489423 (Oct 16, 2016)

What have you heard about men which you think is wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

The so called fragile male ego.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

meson said:


> The so called fragile male ego.


True. It is not the male ego that is fragile. Arrogant people's ego's are fragile.

@hbk489423Just about all stereotypes are false. Generalisations like men don't gossip (some do), men are stronger than women (not always the case), women can't keep secrets (I find many of my male acquaintances have a severe case of diarrhea of the mouth), and so forth...

Judge people individually instead of collectively.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

All men want sex.

I learned that wasn't true the hard way.

.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

That all men think with their d!cks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

"Men are just not all that emotional."

I forgot that one.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Real men don't cry...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

That you can generalize about men. 

To me it seems that there is so much variation in pretty much everything that almost all generalizations are wrong.

This is why the poisonous "not all men" meme drives me crazy. I think it IS true that " not all men X" for just about any value of X.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

That they walk around basking in male privilege.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

That they are only perpetrators in sexual assault.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

That it is perfectly acceptable for them to be emotionally abused, humiliated and sometimes physically assaulted by their women.


----------



## Married27years (Jun 16, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> All men want sex.
> 
> I learned that wasn't true the hard way.
> 
> .


That's what I was going to post. My husband has always been LL and it never bothered me until my libido increased and his actually decreased more. I belong to a couple of "dead bedrooms" forums and I was shocked at how many women on there are in my situation.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> That it is perfectly acceptable for them to be emotionally abused, humiliated and sometimes physically assaulted by their women.


That's a new one, I've lived and traveled all over the Western world and never once heard anyone say _that_. Is it an Eastern belief?
.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

hbk489423 said:


> What have you heard about men which you think is wrong?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That they are all strong, and naturally dominant.

Some men are. Some men are not. 

Some men really want, actually truly _need_, to be nurtured and protected. That was shocking to me.

But it is true, and so must be accepted.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Red Sonja said:


> That's a new one, I've lived and traveled all over the Western world and never once heard anyone say _that_. Is it an Eastern belief?
> .


I live in the U.S. and while it is taught that abusing anyone is unacceptable, God help the man that goes public with being abused by his wife. The standard actual response is to basically tell him to man the f up and stop being such a pvssy. Men who come out as being abused by their women are basically given a little lip service while everyone they ever knew and a few people they never met talk mad sh!t behind their backs. Basically, they're humiliated and get little to no sympathy and much derision. It's sad.

No joke, I have seen more than one woman punch a guy and the response of the witnesses was "DAYUM! What'd he do?"


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> I live in the U.S. and while it is taught that abusing anyone is unacceptable, God help the man that goes public with being abused by his wife. The standard actual response is to basically tell him to man the f up and stop being such a pvssy. Men who come out as being abused by their women are basically given a little lip service while everyone they ever knew and a few people they never met talk mad sh!t behind their backs. Basically, they're humiliated and get little to no sympathy and much derision. It's sad.
> 
> No joke, I have seen more than one woman punch a guy and the response of the witnesses was "DAYUM! What'd he do?"


There is actually a widespread model of domestic violence that says that men are always to blame:

MenWeb: Battered Men What's Wrong with the "Duluth Model"? Men and Domestic Violence The Faulty Duluth Model


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

That all men use porn.

That men will get blue balls if you don't have sex with them.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Vega said:


> That all men use porn.
> 
> That men will get blue balls if you don't have sex with them.


#2 is wierd. "Blue balls" refers to a weary-feeling condition when a man's had enough for one day. There was even an old jump swing blues originally called "Blue Balls" by Count Basie - that got renamed "One O'Clock Jump".


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

jld said:


> That they are all strong, and naturally dominant.
> 
> Some men are. Some men are not.
> 
> ...


I don't believe it should be accepted. Sure, don't be harsh but encourage these types of men to "man up". My opinion, btw.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

That they are incompetent parents.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> That they are only perpetrators in sexual assault.


And domestic violence.

That they all think with their d!cks and god forbid - never leave them unsupervised with a child!

I said to my husband not long ago, that I'm so glad I'm not a man, I honestly think they get the rough end of the stick a lot of the time.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

That it's normal to have beer guts as we get older.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

frusdil said:


> And domestic violence.
> 
> That they all think with their d!cks and god forbid - never leave them unsupervised with a child!
> 
> I said to my husband not long ago, that I'm so glad I'm not a man, I honestly think they get the rough end of the stick a lot of the time.


I'm offended on behalf of men every time I see a commercial with a bumbling idiot dad who needs his kids to tell him how things are. 

I know they're marketing to women with this stuff but I see no appeal in it.....I don't want a bumbling idiot. I want a partner.....and I don't see most men as bumbling idiots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> I'm offended on behalf of men every time I see a commercial with a bumbling idiot dad who needs his kids to tell him how things are.
> 
> I know they're marketing to women with this stuff but I see no appeal in it.....I don't want a bumbling idiot. I want a partner.....and I don't see most men as bumbling idiots.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This reminds me of Daddy Pig on Peppa Pig. They all make fun of his weight and he's kind of a buffoon :frown2: That show makes me sad.


----------

